# Macbook Air, Fragilité - durée de vie - batterie



## Liquify (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir, ayant récemment craqué pour un macbook air 13' pour la rentrée, et une semaine de prise en main, je suis unpeu perplexe, limite je regrette de pas avoir pris un Macbook pro.

En fait, j'ai des questions sur sa solidité, j'ai vraiment l'impression que cet ordo, même si j'en prend grand soin, et que j'ai toujours était maniaque avec mes MacBooks, celui la.. je le sent pas.

Déjà, au niveau de l'écran, à la différence du macbook pro basique, l'écran n'est pas continu mais recouvert sur les bords de la coque alleu (écran continue noir sur les mbp). Avait vous déjà rencontré des problèmes avec cette bordure ?

D'autre part, quand je prend mes cours en fac, je pose souvent, et comme tout le monde je pense, mes poignets/pomme en dessous du clavier, et même si cela est négligeable, j'ai remarqué plusieurs bruits de craquement, extrêmement agaçant, tellement même que j'essaye d'appuyer a gauche a droite pour reproduire ce bruit, qui ne le fait pas a chaque fois. On dirait un mauvais emboitage de la coque ou je sais pas quoi.

Sans oublier les bruits de ventilateurs sur certaines applications, qui font extrêmement monter l'ordinateur. Un exemple, la conversion de fichier video au format Ps3 par exemple, j'ai halluciné du bruit et de la montée de la chaleur.

La batterie est elle aussi durable que celle des mbp ? J'avais l'avantage d'avoir une batterie de secoure sur mon ancien, et la j'ai remarqué qu'il n'était pas possible de la démonter manuellement (ou sans tournevis, m'enfin ça ma pas l'air conseiller).

Derniere remarque, au niveau de la couleur de l'aluminium et de l'éffritement des bords, avez vous détectez une fragilité particulière ? en comparaison des mbp ?

Voila, donc j'hésite, il me reste 3/4 jours pour éventuellement ramener la bestiole si elle ne me convient pas et prend un mbp a la place, et cette réponse ne pourra m'être apporter qu'après plusieurs mois d'utilisation, et je n'ai pas vraiment envie d'enchainer les SAV ecT.. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !:rose:


----------



## CBi (17 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si il y a une réponse à ta question dans l'absolu, tant je vois dans mon entreprise ce que certaines personnes arrivent à faire avec leur machine (clavier arraché,... ).

Pour moi qui ai commandé mon MBA rev.A le lendemain de la présentation par Steve, aucun problème après plus de 3 ans d'utilisation quotidienne. 

Les seul soucis =
- problème avec la charnière en plastique mais ce défaut est corrigé sur les nouveaux modèles (et a été parfaitement réparé par Apple sur la mienne = écran neuf)
- usure des touches de clavier : les plus utilisées ont pris un aspect brillant impossible à rattraper, mais c'est je pense un problème commun à tous les claviers noirs de MacBook. Le clavier blanc du iMac y est moins sensible.


----------



## Alias (17 Septembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas quelles études tu suis dans ta fac, mais ce sont tes paumes et non tes pommes que tu poses sur le MacBook ...


----------



## chacha95 (17 Septembre 2011)

Comme tout le monde, tu poses tes poignets en dessous du clavier ? Pour se réchauffer en hiver ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, Liquifiy.

Tout ce que tu décris pourrait, à part l'impression, totalement subjective de fragilité et ces curieux craquements que tu entends, s'appliquer au MBP 17" à écran mat que j'ai actuellement : pas de vitre devant l'écran, mais une bordure en alu, une brusque montée des températures et un affolement des ventilateurs lors de la conversion de vidéos, une batterie non amovible... Tu ne serais pas forcément plus à l'aise sur ces différents points avec un MBP par conséquent. La vitre protège dans une certaine mesure l'écran, mais en rajoutant des reflets par forcément désirés...


J'ai l'habitude des 17" massifs. À chaque fois que j'ai pris en main des MBA en boutique, j'ai pourtant été impressionné par l'impression de solidité qui s'en dégageait : un plaque de métal rigide, qui m'inspirait plus de confiance que n'importe quel ordinateur en plastique. Ren ne t'interdis cependant, si tu n'es pas en confiance avec ta machine, de l'échanger contre un MBP.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (17 Septembre 2011)

J'en suis à mon 2ème mbp unibody, ils ont craqué aussi parfois, ça faisait un peu peur, mais le temps m'a montré que ce n'était rien ...(dans mon cas)
  Vu la fiabilité de mes macs, mon frère a quitté à reculons windows pour se lancer chez mac os avec un mba 11... Il ne le regrette pas, au contraire.

 Quand à la batterie, les batteries chez mac sont maintenant très bonnes, en quasiment 300 cycles, la santé de ma batterie oscille entre 95 et 100%, en plus d'un an...


----------



## Joe Guillian (17 Septembre 2011)

Après être passé sur des MBP13", au MBA 11" 2010 et enfin au dernier MBA 13" 2011, que dire:

*Coque*: je n'ai pas noté de changement de qualité, les MBA sont aussi qualitatifs que les MBP. J'avais eu aussi des problèmes de craquement sur l'un de mes MBP13 (côté gauche) sans incidence autre que le petit bruit "désagréable", en revanche aucun pb sur les 2 MBA. 
Quoiqu'il arrive (MBP ou MBA) il faut faire attention aux rayures et à l'usure d'usage, car sur l'Alu cela se voit vite. J'ai opté avec mon dernier MBA13 pour une coque (SPECK, transparante) qui le protège des risques de rayures externes et je me sens bcp plus libre de le poser partout  (ce qui est tout de même utile pour un portable).

*Ecran*: Aucun problème de solidité constaté. Des charnières bien solides et des bords en alu où les traces de doigts ne se voient pas c'est un bel avantage comparé à mes anciens MBP où j'étais sans cesse en train de nettoyer les rebords des écrans. (et je n'évoque pas les autres avantages: moins de reflets, meilleure résolution du MBA13, etc.)

*Bruit, chauffe*: j'ai je pense une utilisation classique de mon MBA, donc pas de chauffe et de bruit régulier constaté du ventilo. Uniquement le jour où j'ai importé ma banque d'images dans Aperture, mais cela n'a pas durée longtemps. Après je ne suis pas du tout certain que les MBP sous core iX ne fassent pas de bruit! Tu risque d'avoir cela à chaque fois que le proc. sera sollicité de façon plus intensive par certaines applications.

Tu l'auras compris, le MBA est je trouve un produit de qualité et qui m'inspire confiance, tout autant que m'inspirait confiance mes précédents MBP. En revanche, à présent je ne reviendrais pas du tout sur un MBP qui ne m'apportera rien, voire des contraintes de poids et de "transportabilité",  au vu de mes attentes et de mes besoins.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Septembre 2011)

Joe Guillian a dit:


> il faut faire attention aux rayures et *à l'usure d'usage*



Diantre, qu'est-ce à dire ? 

Plus sérieusement, je vais acheter un MBAir très prochainement (j'attends une grosse rentrée d'artiche pour pouvoir procéder à cette acquisition) et je pensais ne pas acheter de housse :
Tout d'abord, j'ai lu dans tous les tests de la machine qu'elle était d'une solidité à toute épreuve.
Par ailleurs, je compte transporter le MBAir dans le sac en bandoulière qui me sert à transporter mes affaires de taf (dossiers et manuels surtout), lequel dispose d'une poche zippée en son milieu qui me semble toute indiquée.

Est-ce que je prends un réel risque ? J'avoue ne pas trop avoir envie d'acheter une housse qui ferait perdre à l'ordi une partie de sa finesse


----------



## UnAm (18 Septembre 2011)

Que vous avez de la chance...
quand j'ai ouvert la boîte de mon MBA 11, il était en miette le bougre!

Trèves de plaisanteries, la construction unibody fait énormément de bien... j'ai des grosses paluches, je repose mes poignets dessus, pas de soucis...
Par contre, pour la chauffe, je ne peux rien dire, je ne fais rien de très costaud!


----------



## irma333 (20 Septembre 2011)

Pierrou a dit:


> Est-ce que je prends un réel risque ? J'avoue ne pas trop avoir envie d'acheter une housse qui ferait perdre à l'ordi une partie de sa finesse



Un *réel* risque, je ne pense pas. Potentiel plutôt. Imaginons que tu poses ton sac brusquement un jour en oubliant qu'il contient l'ordi par exemple. Et selon le matériau de la fermeture éclaire de la poche centrale, tu pourrais avoir un risque de rayure à l'usage. 

Un compromis pourrait être une housse en feutre au lieu du neoprene. Pas très efficace pour les chocs mais très fine.


----------



## davidfr (25 Novembre 2011)

Perso, j'ai pas mal de craquements sur mon MBA 13" acheté il y a un mois...
Je suis très content de la machine mais ces craquements me rendent dingue ! 
Je vais aller au SAV voir ce qu'il est possible de faire !


----------



## lemarseillais23 (26 Novembre 2011)

Je suis passé d'un MBP 15p à un MBA 11, honnêtement, rien ne m'a sauté à l'oeil, à mes premiers mac, je faisais très attention, maintenant nettement moins et je n'ai pas ces impressions de fragilité au contraire, et cela même sur mon petit MBA...


----------

